# BBC i player



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

How do I get BBC i player in spain?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You can buy a piece of software for your computer called "onspeed" for around 30 € apparently. Dunno if its worth the money or the bother tho, or if its any good?!




Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

the real question is "WHY?" the last time I saw british television it was mostly aimed at the hard of thinking


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

morro said:


> How do I get BBC i player in spain?


You need to subscribe to a VPN service, e.g. blackvpn.com


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> the real question is "WHY?" the last time I saw british television it was mostly aimed at the hard of thinking


You've obviously never enjoyed the offer available in the US.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dunmovin said:


> the real question is "WHY?" the last time I saw british television it was mostly aimed at the hard of thinking


But what about Eastenders ????!!!!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jojo said:


> But what about Eastenders ????!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


point proven

Willie


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I very rarely watch anything other than University Challenge but I still think Bamber Gas-stove was better than Paxo


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Good Final though wasn't it!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

country boy said:


> Good Final though wasn't it!


Haven't watched it yet but we recorded it because we had visitors who (fortunately) have now gone. Maybe get to watch it later.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Most evenings I watch some BBC horizon / documentary's etc via You-Tube, and on average Brit TV is far better than most other country's offerings.
In fact some drama/documentary's has been stunningly good & of course is recognise around the world as such.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes I agree, you have to be selective and of course, it's "Horses for Courses"; different people enjoy different things. We enjoy University Challenge, Mastermind, New Tricks, Gardeners World, Countryfile, Tropic of Capricorn etc on the Beeb currently. We also have enjoyed watching Ice Road Truckers on Five .
Mrs. Country Boy is in love with Gibbs on NCIS and I have to say that Ziva does it for me, and I am definitely very fond of Abby! So there you are...each to his own, but there is certainly enough Television on Astra 2D to keep us entertained ( provided we use the VCR to augment the schedules).


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> the real question is "WHY?" the last time I saw british television it was mostly aimed at the hard of thinking


Aw - c'mon - there's loads of good stuff on telly! I'm sure this fallacy arises because people expect there to be something they would like to watch _all the time_ which isn't an entirely reasonable expectation IMO.

Anyway we subscribe to tellyport.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

country boy said:


> Good Final though wasn't it!


Have just watched it - "Didn't they do well?" with apologies to Brucie! :clap2:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Aw - c'mon - there's loads of good stuff on telly! I'm sure this fallacy arises because people expect there to be something they would like to watch _all the time_ which isn't an entirely reasonable expectation IMO.


It is an entirely reasonable expectation if you live in the UK and have to pay all that money for a TV licence or subsidise the Commercial channels through what you have to pay extra for goods to cover the costs of all that crap advertising.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> It is an entirely reasonable expectation if you live in the UK and have to pay all that money for a TV licence or subsidise the Commercial channels through what you have to pay extra for goods to cover the costs of all that crap advertising.


Well luckily for you you can now watch whatever you want whenever you want thanks to the TV companies providing such services as Iplayer.:clap2:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Well luckily for you you can now watch whatever you want whenever you want thanks to the TV companies providing such services as Iplayer.:clap2:


Except that BBC iPlayer is not available outside the UK. We watch on Freesat!


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Have just watched it - "Didn't they do well?" with apologies to Brucie! :clap2:


Yes: We thoroughly enjoyed it, and the best team won, must be Cambridge's year


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Except that BBC iPlayer is not available outside the UK. We watch on Freesat!


Yes it is! That's what this thread's about!:frusty:


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Except that BBC iPlayer is not available outside the UK. We watch on Freesat!


What jimenato said!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Yes it is! That's what this thread's about!:frusty:


Well it is via a proxy server, but all the feed back I have read to date indicates that you need at least (at least) 3 meg to cut down the buffering & there is (apparently) and security issue using a proxy.

I have read that the i-player may be coming to Astra & is being trialled now (think I'm right?)
That being the case it will be very useful addition to free-sat.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

playamonte said:


> Well it is via a proxy server, but all the feed back I have read to date indicates that you need at least (at least) 3 meg to cut down the buffering & there is (apparently) and security issue using a proxy.
> 
> I have read that the i-player may be coming to Astra & is being trialled now (think I'm right?)
> That being the case it will be very useful addition to free-sat.


Not quite sure what you mean here but Mrs Jimenato has a low end laptop and we have a standard telefonica ADSL connection and all works fine:rockon:


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

playamonte said:


> Well it is via a proxy server, but all the feed back I have read to date indicates that you need at least (at least) 3 meg to cut down the buffering & there is (apparently) and security issue using a proxy.
> 
> I have read that the i-player may be coming to Astra & is being trialled now (think I'm right?)
> That being the case it will be very useful addition to free-sat.


If you want to look for a freebie proxy service, you'll get what you pay for.

You won't have issues if you use a paid VPN service -- budget 60 Euro a year or so.

The VPN service is also useful if you're a bittorrent user (makes you anonymous) or want to log on to iffy wifi spots (secures the link) when you're on the road.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

playamonte said:


> I have read that the i-player may be coming to Astra & is being trialled now (think I'm right?)
> That being the case it will be very useful addition to free-sat.


IPlayer is already on freesat (HD Humax boxes), and so will itvplayer soon.
you connect your freesat box to your router
so you still need some form of proxy / vpn to access the data justa s you would if using iplayer on a pc as the iplayer service on freesat utilises your internet connection not the satellite.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

playamonte said:


> Well it is via a proxy server, but all the feed back I have read to date indicates that you need at least (at least) 3 meg to cut down the buffering & there is (apparently) and security issue using a proxy.


BBC Iplayer streams with a relatively low bitrate, so does ITV player by the way. So If you have a 1Mbit connection and a decent proxy/VPN you're fine. SkyPlayer wants 2Mbit minimum. With a 3 Mbit connection you won't have any issues at all with most services, like HULU (USA).

I don't see any security issues with using a proxy or VPN for watching catchup TV 

If you need a good proxy and VPN solution in one I would recommend "Identity Cloaker". You pay for it, but you have the choice between several different physical proxies in a lot of countries (uk, germany, france, netherlands, USA, Canada) with a broad choice of IP adresses. Additional to that it has a built in VPN option, which is easy to set up (you might need it for some services where a proxy isnt enough, Hulu and some minor UK catchup/life streaming providers spring to mind).


----------



## andywilliams99 (Mar 23, 2010)

OK so UK tv may be bad but compared to local Spanish stuff it is cutting edge! 

Personally I have sky freeview.


----------



## ashcroft (Apr 7, 2010)

You could try View TV abroad too...that's who I use!


----------

